# How often do your P's eat?



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi.

Lately my pygos seem to have developed a very big apetite, I am feeding them daily what calls my attention because I have read that pygos about the age of mine eat every now and then.... (3 RBP 1 year three months old, one caribe about 2 years old and other caribe about one year and a half old), I think this is the stage on their life they have eaten more heavily. I also have one 6 months old caribe and he doesn't eat as much as the others, proportionally speaking of course....

I use to make 1 water change every 7 days of about 20 %. Do you recommend to make 2 water changes due to the way they're eating now instead of just one? Also, do you think I should only feed them every now and then or do I have to continue feeding them just as their free will?.

What you guys is your input?.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

at that size, i would be feeding once or twice a week. as for water changes, i don't know what your nitrate levels are like, but i'm surprised that you are getting by with only a 20% change once a week, i usually change out 50% a week in my tanks.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I do 50% also usually once a week but just because they will eat every day does not mean you have to feed them every day, Mine are around 7 inches and I feed them every other day but if I let them I sure they would eat twice a day. If you over feed you fish and they are not to active they will become over weight.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I feed my pygos everyday and will continue to do so because I just don't want them attacking each other.. My rhom eats everyday with random one day exceptions and my sanch eats about twice a week


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for you inputs guys









I some of you say not to feed them everyday, Trigga says he feeds them everyday.....mmmmh...

I guess every other day would be OK however as Trigga spots on, they can chase at each other if they feel hungry..

Some one else who wants to leave his opinion?...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Every other day is fine, no need to feed everyday.

Trigger does it because his tank is overstocked


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

IMO....hunger has zero to do with aggression in a tank. Personally I feed my fish once or twice a week. I just hate the look of overweight fish.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Feefa says every other day and GG twice a week.....mmmmhh.

I think opinions about this subject are very different...

Maybe we can make a poll....









Thanks for your input guys.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

When pygos get larger they can go longer without food.

Right now my 12in piraya only eats twice a week so what gg is saying is fine.
Really its all up to you, but feeding less often does make for a cleaner tank


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Feefa said:


> When pygos get larger they can go longer without food.
> 
> Right now my 12in piraya only eats twice a week so what gg is saying is fine.
> Really its all up to you, but feeding less often does make for a cleaner tank


Yeah, I also do agree with GG that fat pygos look really awful.....

I might go with te every now and then choice.

Cheers.


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

i feed my manny daily a small amount of food, but the reason i feed it daily is for it to recognise me and feel more comfortable to eat off my hand, and it took sometime but its eating off my hand


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I feed my small pygos every/every other day in a decent amount. Once they his 6" I'll feed them every other to 3 days. My big rhom and manny eat once every 3 days. I also HATE the look of obese fish and that fat build up on their heads.


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> IMO....hunger has zero to do with aggression in a tank. Personally I feed my fish once or twice a week. I just hate the look of overweight fish.


I agree. I hate how some large p's especially pygos looking disgustingly fat.

My reds at about 4-6 inches I feed maybe 3 times a week, sometimes I go longer, never on a set schedule.

It also makes the feedings more exciting since they are never on a schedule they never know when they are going to be fed and hit the pellets, or tilapia or w/e hard and right away.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

I went from feeding a few times a day to a few times a week.
It all works.

When they are smaller Id feed them more often. 
So they dont try to eat each others.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

As everyone says feed as you feel necessary as food is not to schedule in nateure!!! Feed as u feel is necessary for the fish that you hav!!!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

My solo Mac eats rarely.....and its not much at all. A small piece of Tilapia or catfish. Crickets on occasion maybe 15-20 monthly.
I'll throw pellets in there and he picks them off throughout the day then I remove them. I only do this once every two weeks or so.
I don't know if its his size or age or what but he's healthy from what I can see.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Every 4 or 5 days for mine.


----------



## bad3r (Sep 19, 2009)

i feed them everyday because i have a big shoal (19 rbp) since all of them dont always get the food ... and a diet of cichlid gold and staple , shrimp , bloodworms ..


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

What about those of you with Solo P's in the tank..Say 8 inches and up.
How often do you and what do you feed?


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

I feed my P's tilapia or shrimp every week to 2weeks also and i have 11 6"-8" in 180 Ive never really had a problem yet


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

Usetoo feed my solo pirhana 10 pellets at night, then 10 pellet's early in the morning (he would honestly eat them all in a matter of a minute everytime) I felt like lowerin it down a bit to 10 pellet's every night instead of morning / night...

he's still a happy camper...


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

My Black P is about 5 inches and I feed it everyday....


----------

